# Pipe making 1945



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to create an archive of old woodworking videos.
I have added another to my blog, it shows pipe making in 1945.

I reckon a few fingers must have been lost at some point.

Pipe making Link

If your enjoying these videos, I'd appreciate a few comments on the blog to keep me at it :yes:

Hand made kitchens herts


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for the links! I used to work in two machine shops that were opened in the 30s, still had all the line shafting and pulleys on the ceilings.

The machines were being upgraded to individual motors by the time I started, but sometimes I'd have the feeling that the old machinists were still there using those old machines.

We still had the humongous planers and vertical turret lathes being driven with belting, though. Good times.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

This one, and the last one, would not load for me. :huh:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Love the pipe vid.! Thanks for the great links. Sure glad I never had to cut my own briar for my pipe carvings. Those wide open 20" blades just begging for a fresh finger!!


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Sharp video... I can't believe those hands so close to those blades!


----------

